# TurboTax - entering 2k total for rideshare?



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry if this has already been posted, in the previous years I went the small business route entering taxes into turbo tax now I just need to enter 1k for Uber and 1k for lyft since I didn’t drive much, do you know the easiest way to enter this as income? Is it 1099? You would think there would be a template created in TurboTax since half the population has to drive it seems.

Thanks for any info


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Just finished up with Turbo Tax about 3 hours ago.

Apparently, 3 hours exceeds my short term memory capacity.

I believe when I chose self-employment income, it gave me a list of types.... 1099misc, 1099k, etc.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

IIRC, (haven’t started my returns yet) T/T asks you about income not reported on a 1099. I used to have a few clients who I drove only sporadically and who didn’t always pass the $600 threshold, and I was still able to input the information.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

See below










Here's where the 1099-Ks go.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Well for my situation I finally figured out to put in Schedule C and it gives you option to log on to lyft or Uber’s website to get info and integrate ...Uber’s didn’t work naturally but lyfts did. Thank god this is my last year messing with this, guess I’ll keep seeing if it can connect to Uber’s website as time passes, have until April. I could enter it manually but rather there is a trail of official input of numbers incase slim chance of audit


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Well for my situation I finally figured out to put in Schedule C and it gives you option to log on to lyft or Uber's website to get info and integrate ...Uber's didn't work naturally but lyfts did. Thank god this is my last year messing with this, guess I'll keep seeing if it can connect to Uber's website as time passes, have until April. I could enter it manually but rather there is a trail of official input of numbers incase slim chance of audit


I'm skeptical anything will go in accurately, i would just take the 30 seconds and manually enter it.


----------

